
Covid-19 Strikes a Supercarrier - smacktoward
https://breakingdefense.com/2020/03/covid-19-strikes-a-supercarrier-months-of-virus-esper-says/
======
rdtwo
Terrible but also they need to get test kits and researchers out there ASAP to
collect data

